# turkey legs...



## Maab (Nov 9, 2009)

Hello,

last night my dog ate a relatively large turkey leg ( over a pound). All went well as always. I got a good price on them and bought a bunch...

Today, at noon (!) after a long walk, we came home and she vomited some liquid and stuff. By my surprise i noticed several pieces of broken, shattered bones from the turkey she had last night. Some pieces seemed sharp enough to alarm me. But, how come that after 12 hours she has those bones undigested? Is that normal?

Thanks


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

It's normal if she's not used to eating turkey leg bones. They are much more dense then turkey neck bones or chicken bones and so it can take longer for them to digest. The pieces she vomited up were probably just irritating her stomach a bit but I don't think they are sharp enough to get through the stomach wall. What size dog do you have?


----------



## Maab (Nov 9, 2009)

danemama08 said:


> It's normal if she's not used to eating turkey leg bones. They are much more dense then turkey neck bones or chicken bones and so it can take longer for them to digest. The pieces she vomited up were probably just irritating her stomach a bit but I don't think they are sharp enough to get through the stomach wall. What size dog do you have?


It's a 75lb female schnauzer. 
She does eat them often actually and this is the first time the 'problem' happened and coincidentally she refused to eat her lunch. 
But she is behaving normally, I think. 

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Then I wouldn't worry too much about it. Probably something else was irritating her tummy if she's used to eating turkey legs.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

From my point of view, she had some bones left in her stomach for whatever reason and she got rid of them because they were probably irritating the stomach lining. I don't see it as a big deal.

Refresh my memory ... Is she normally raw fed or is she kibble fed with a sometimes turkey leg? If she's normally raw fed, how long have you been feeding raw?


----------



## Maab (Nov 9, 2009)

RawFedDogs said:


> From my point of view, she had some bones left in her stomach for whatever reason and she got rid of them because they were probably irritating the stomach lining. I don't see it as a big deal.
> 
> Refresh my memory ... Is she normally raw fed or is she kibble fed with a sometimes turkey leg? If she's normally raw fed, how long have you been feeding raw?


She has been on raw for almost a year. 
Some times she get kibbles as 'treats' because I fill a rubber ball with them. But she eats raw every day, including a beef rib a day. 

Thanks a lot, I feel better myself already now


----------

